
Show HN: MaterialPass (Material Passport) - ReD_CoDE
https://github.com/IfcXtreme/MaterialPass
======
ReD_CoDE
Advanced materials not only for Design but also for Simulation

MaterialPass materials as digital catalogs not only hold Physically Based
Rendering (PBR) textures/colors (Metal - Roughness) but also hold extra
Data/Information like mass, weight, water consumption, etc, and anything we
see today (or will see tomorrow) as Psets and Qtos in Industry Foundation
Classes (IFC) and other schemas for “simulation” purposes

What do you think about?

